# How much do you pay for livery? Just being nosy!



## claribella (28 January 2012)

I'm at a livery yard in Devon with ten other horses. I pay 78 quid a month and included in that price I get:
a stable
running water and electricity
a barn for storage of hay
a tack room (shared with one other person)
a feed area
an extra storage room for rugs
a school
a winter field (shared with one other horse)
a summer field (shared with one other horse)
A kitchen area
A toilet

The owner lives on site and everything is alarmed and floodlit so we can school in the winter.


----------



## kylee86 (28 January 2012)

think i do extreamly my boy is kept at the house i rent he has stable lighting hot and cold water fields (lots of) hay and staw and i pay 40.00 per month all in


----------



## basilcob (28 January 2012)

I have two horses on a 6 box yard. Pay £15 per horse per week. Includes use of sand school. 24/7 summer grazing. Electric. Morning feeds. We source our own hay and shavings. Owner on site and cctv. Pay extra £3 per week for trailer parking.


----------



## Misog2000 (28 January 2012)

£35 per week for stable, own field, floodlit school and lunge ring, tea room, toilets, tack room, hay store etc, fantastic hacking and a lovely helpful yard owner - is used to pay less than this elsewhere but being treated like a customer (instead of a pain in the ****) and having fab facilities is well worth it.


----------



## Tnavas (28 January 2012)

I pay $50 per horse for a paddock, a stable, use of outdoor yard and a tack/feed room per week. $50 is about £26.

No arena or jumps or really anywhere to ride - have to ride in the paddock.


----------



## acw295 (28 January 2012)

About 30 horses, in North Bucks. I pay 72 quid a month:

Big stable (approx 10ft x 20ft)
Running water and electricity, auto troughs in all fields
Hardcore in gateways
Allocated space in barn for storage of hay, straw, feed etc
Shared tack room
Small (15x30ish) floodlit sand school
Field for schooling and jumping in summer, small range of basic XC and Showjumps
Kitchen area
Toilet
Hay, Straw and Haylage grown onsite, £3 hay, £2 straw delivered to your storage area 6 days a week
24/7 365 herd turnout (if you want)
The owner lives on site, is working farm, alarmed yard
Access to large bridleway network with no roadwork (unless you want to)
Lorry/trailer storage for £5 per month extra

Average in area is £25pw, so we are cheap and have better turnout. Downside is our school is crap. But I still like it


----------



## claribella (29 January 2012)

acw295- Sounds great for the price. I was chatting to someone the other day and we were saying unless you have your own place or are willing to pay huge amounts of money then you have to compromise somewhere. No where is perfect. The one thing about our place is the lack of grass, I'd like more but then I might have a laminitic horse on my hands because she is out 24/7 from april to december. I kind of think it could be worse. At least I can feed more hay or hard feed if Bella needs it but if a livery for example, doesn't have a school then there's not much you can do about that. I hope that makes sense. Lol!


----------



## Moomin1 (29 January 2012)

£82 per month for 12x12 brick stable, feed room, tack room, toilet, elec/water, turnout daily (24/7 in summer if wanted).  No school but there is one across the road which is available for use for £5 per hour (it's not a livery yard it's a dealer/trainer's yard and he rarely uses it so pretty much free all the time).  Hacking isn't great but it does the job!


----------



## MeganLindsx (29 January 2012)

God mine seems really expensive now lol... I pay £175 p/m plus £5 per bale of hay end up paying roughly £215 this includes:
20x 60 floodlit school with very good draining and surface with mirrors
Lunging school
Winter field
Summer field
(with post ad rail and electric fencing)
Floodlit yard
Electric/ Water
Several wash down areas
Jump field (with lots of sjs)
Good hacking with xc course opposite
Brick stable (12x14)
Own large feed room, tack room and rug room (alarmed and locked)
Toilet and Kitchen area
Whole place is alarmed too.


----------



## jules9203 (29 January 2012)

Am jealous! I pay £170 per month DIY for that I get -
12x12 ft stable
Ad lib hay through the winter but have to buy own in summer
24 hr turn out in summer but in by 2pm all winter and kept in if very wet.
Use of 20x60 outdoor & 20-40 indoor school when not used by riding school
Fantastic hacking including use of 200 acres (round the edges) farm land
Small tack room

I also have to say that they are extremely helpful if I have a problem with my lorry but there are over 100 horses in the main yard, so always busy. The DIY consists of about 20 horses and don't get the best grazing. Having said that both mine seem very happy and chilled.


----------



## pinkypug1 (29 January 2012)

£15 per week for the stable & facilities, i supply my own haylege/shaving/feed
Total per week £35 for everything!!

Large Stable
water/electric
tackroom
feedroom
Large indoor school
Outdoor school
24/7 summer grazing
unlimited winter turnout in bark surface paddocks (grass t/o weather dependant)
summer x country course
fed in the morning
good hacking
international sized indoor arena with loads of comps all year round 5 min drive away
20mins to beach & forests
owner lives on site & all liveries very friendly


----------



## shadowboy (29 January 2012)

25 pounds a week at current yard for stable, grazing, great hacking hot and cold water, tack room etc etc but mo school sadly, so I'm moving in Feb to a yard with 30x40 outdoor and 20x40 indoor and gallops, American barn stabling, club room with kitchen and shower room- this will be 35 a week.


----------



## Gracie21 (30 January 2012)

You lucky people!! :O 

I pay £90pcm-livery yard with 14 other horses. 

-decent size barn stable
-space on rug rack for three rugs
-water & elec
-space in feed room 
-space in hay barn
-rubber & sand school which gets quite wet and we're not allowed to jump in it! 
-sand roundpen 
-gelding & mares turnouts, not ideal but its the way things are done, always plenty of grass. 
-sick paddock for the lame ones!
-Lovely people, tends to be very little politics. 
-Grass area in summer for jumping in
-Space in field for trailer if required
-Hacking 10mins away on busy main road

I do like it here, and the owners live on site so really good security. 
All owners are lovely & variety of different people doing different things. 
We do have horrendous mud, the boys field in particular is that sticky clay 'pull your welly off' sort!


----------



## noodle_ (30 January 2012)

Misog2000 said:



			£35 per week for stable, own field, floodlit school and lunge ring, tea room, toilets, tack room, hay store etc, fantastic hacking and a lovely helpful yard owner - is used to pay less than this elsewhere but being treated like a customer (instead of a pain in the ****) and having fab facilities is well worth it. 

Click to expand...

same as this ^^

(except no lunge ring)

but we have a field we can ride in  

amazing yard am on


----------



## Tash88 (30 January 2012)

It sounds like I pay quite a lot for DIY, but then my yard is in a reasonably expensive area with few yards (SW London/Surrey), so there is little need for competitive pricing. I pay £190 a month for DIY livery and the YO gets our hay, bedding and feed for us, my weekly bill for that is usually about £25 in the winter. The facilities are excellent though, I used to pay £120 a month at a yard over the road, which was very basic. At my yard we have:
Large stables
Large indoor school
Medium-sized outdoor school (generally for lunging but ok for riding)
Good hacking, with some roadwork
Electricity and water
Good security 
Our own tack rooms at the back of our stable
24/7 turnout in the summer, daily turnout in the winter, until around 4pm. Good fields with electric/post and rail fencing
Sick paddock

The yard is so well organised and I can't fault it, there are quite a few rules but they are easy to stick to and make sense when there are 50+ horses!


----------



## My bambinos (30 January 2012)

I pay £100 per month per stable for DIY and that includes:

XL stables in a large open barn (25 horses in total on the yard)
Electricity and water (troughs in fields)
Max three horses per field - different fields in the winter
Hardcore at gateways
All electric fencing
Optional 24/7 turnout in winter
Large menage that never floods 
Shared tackroom
Shared feed/storage room
Good hacking but you do have to go on the lanes
Yard talks from vets and events organised
Summer jumping field

I source my own shavings and a large rectangle bale of hay is £30 so I dont think thats too bad!

My horses are really settled and the people are great.

There are a few yards in the area but they don't do DIY and with two to pay for there is no chance of part livery for me


----------



## NicoleS_007 (30 January 2012)

I was paying £50 for a stable, arenas with no lights and haylage ... now im paying £25 for stable, haylage, arena with lights and bedding. Its not as well maintained as the previous yard but at least I can ride now that we have lights


----------



## Daytona (31 January 2012)

£435 a month + bedding which works out about £40

Large stable, 
Good fields well maintained and not crowded 
20x64 mirrored indoor 
20x60 mirrored outdoor
Large square outdoor jumping school complete with jumps
Round pen
Very neat and tidy
Horses standard of care second to none
Knowledgeable friendly yard owner
Only about 10 liveries so schools always free.


----------



## Daytona (31 January 2012)

Should of included that's for full livery


----------



## acw295 (31 January 2012)

claribella said:



			acw295- Sounds great for the price. I was chatting to someone the other day and we were saying unless you have your own place or are willing to pay huge amounts of money then you have to compromise somewhere. No where is perfect. The one thing about our place is the lack of grass, I'd like more but then I might have a laminitic horse on my hands because she is out 24/7 from april to december. I kind of think it could be worse. At least I can feed more hay or hard feed if Bella needs it but if a livery for example, doesn't have a school then there's not much you can do about that. I hope that makes sense. Lol!
		
Click to expand...

Yes there's always a compromise! We don't have enough grass in winter (too much in summer!) and can't hay fields unless it snows so although we have 24/7 365 turnout in practice we prety much all bring in Dec-March so they can eat. School is really rubbish, slopes steeply, surface poor and membrane coming up in places. Yard need resurfacing and some of the fencing is iffy (not unsafe but not all that great). But the horses are very happy and settled, and its a nice place to be - so it makes up for the poor school, but at least we have one


----------



## lottiepony (31 January 2012)

Think people should put on the area they're in as well just to see which part of the UK is most expensive lol

I used to pay £112.00 per month for DIY which had
-Large stable
-Turnout in shared fields only 24hr turnout at weekends in the summer
-Floodlight school with rubbish surface
- All feed/bedding extra which you used to have to buy from the yard at expensive prices but ended up buying our own.
-YO was on the way to becoming insane annoyed everyone and ended up being the reason i left.

Now I pay £50.00 a month to rent a field from my uncle and I bought a stable so now have little yard and no hassle! Only one other horse on site so very quiet and relaxing!

I based in Suffolk near Ipswich.


----------



## miss_wilson (31 January 2012)

£120 a month DIY
Large open airey stable
20x40 outdoor that doesn`t freeze or waterlog
good hacking
hot shower room with solarium
8 acre field with 2 other girls
everyday turnout in winter, 24/7 in summer
 average prices for Wirral


----------



## Javabb94 (1 February 2012)

I pay £60 p/w for 5 day livery

16 x 16 stable (roughly it's huge!)
Secure tack room
YO on site
YO does everything Mon-Fri
Hay included
Bedding included (shavings or straw optional which one)
2 floodlit sand and rubber schools
1 is about 20x40 
Other is about 60x30
XC course with water 
Farm Ride
Loads of off road hacking 
24/7 Turnout I think (will hopefully be moving to yard next week!)
Competitions on site including -
Dressage
SJ
ODE's
BE event! 
Working Hunter/Showing 
Driving


Cant wait to go! New horse vetting Friday so fingers crossed


----------



## SavingGrace (1 February 2012)

I am on part livery and I pay £76 per week which includes;   Turn out, bring in, haylage, hard feed, bedding 7 days a week then they are mucked out, bedded down mon - fri (also done Sat and Sun if you won't be there at no additional cost) they also bring in for farrier or vet when required.   Facilites we have are small 35 by 16 iish indoor school.   Huge 35 by 60 outdoor school.  Off road allweather track hacking on farm and access straight onto miles of off road hacking.   We also have a small cross country course and transport is available to competitions.


----------



## kristalmaze (5 February 2012)

Sounds some nice yards on here! Are any of you in the east devon/exeter area as I'm hoping 2 move that way shortly?


----------



## RainbowDash (8 February 2012)

Hi,

My boy is at full livery. So all I need do is groom, tack up and ride.

With use of two outdoor schools, horse walker, horse wash on one site and school and horse wash on the other site and set within a 600 odd acre country park.

All for £215 PCM.


----------



## Julieq (8 February 2012)

ShrikeThelwell said:



			Hi,

My boy is at full livery. So all I need do is groom, tack up and ride.

With use of two outdoor schools, horse walker, horse wash on one site and school and horse wash on the other site and set within a 600 odd acre country park.

All for £215 PCM. 

Click to expand...

Great price!


----------



## Julieq (8 February 2012)

I pay £117 for 

12x12 Stable 
Good quality grazing post and rail 
Outdoor school 
Wash down box
Owner lives on site always happy to help
Owner buys in all hay, haylage and bedding we purchase from her
Horsebox space
Nice hacking 
24/7 Turnout 
Alarmed tack room lots of storage 

I live 100yrds from the yard i am based in Kent

Best yard i have been on most importantly lass is very happy i wouldnt change anything


----------



## velv (12 February 2012)

Shrike Thelwell that's a great price where are you based? I pay 40 a week for a field turn out 24/7 365 has the use of a school and hay included. Then rent a field for two of my retired mares which is 100 pcm. So quiet expensive compared to lots on here. Based in notts.


----------



## Archiepoo (12 February 2012)

i pay £40 per week to include
haylage 
large stable
school
hot horse shower
all year turnout
excellent yo who lives on site


----------



## Horses&Handbags (12 February 2012)

£135 per month for DIY.
All year turn out in large groups.
Excellent off road hacking - yard had direct access to various forestry, farmland, commons and downs.
Outdoor sandschool
Large stables
Friendly Yard Manager who is happy to help if you need it but happy to let you get on wwith things yoirself as long as you are following the yard rules.


----------



## RainbowDash (13 February 2012)

velv said:



			Shrike Thelwell that's a great price where are you based? I pay 40 a week for a field turn out 24/7 365 has the use of a school and hay included. Then rent a field for two of my retired mares which is 100 pcm. So quiet expensive compared to lots on here. Based in notts.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

I'm in North Nottm, The livery is based on the size of my pony who's 14hh, two inches taller and the fees go up by about £50. Max price is about £300 for 17hh plus.


----------



## Ella19 (13 February 2012)

Oh my I'm so jealous of you all!!!
I am Surrey Sussex border. 

For basic DIY stable, paddock and water. The cheapest I can get is £140pcm. If you add in a school you are looking at £170 - £300 PCM. yes that's right £300pcm for DIY! That's on a yard with poorly maintained fields and its a riding school so packed with kids and no tie up spaces and the menage floods.


----------



## Fools Motto (14 February 2012)

24/7 grazing summer and winter
3 x stables for horses and/or storage
ad lib hay and straw
running water
electricity
field maintainance (fencing, harrowing/rolling ect..)
good hacking
Sometimes shared vet call-out fees/farrier and share some feed costs too!
Free trailer parking

I pay.... £0  No, not kept at home, but yes family related. I work on the farm on my days off in lue of the horses keep. I feel very lucky.


----------



## klara (14 February 2012)

I'm in Gloucestershire and I pay £120 a month. I get a 
stable 
tack room shared with 4 others 
running water
turnout with 3-6 other horses 
non-floodlit school

i have to pay the owner separately for all my hay and straw.


----------



## topclass (14 February 2012)

£40 a week diy

Large stable
Water & Electric
Morning Feeds and nets/water topped up if needed
Floodlite All Weather Outdoor Arena
Tack Room (shared)
Store Room (shared no mroe than 3)
Big Barn to dry rugs
Hose Pipe for washing
24/7 summer turnout
Daylight Winter turnout
Haylage in winter
Hay in Summer
All post and rail

Owner lives on site


----------



## Murante (16 February 2012)

Are any of your yards in Wiltshire? And how much are they?


----------



## Shutterbug (16 February 2012)

Full livery and prices just got whacked up to £355 a month so I may have to move  

Great facilites too - an indoor school, outdoor and grass jumping arenas, dressage arena, xc course, horse walker, good instruction - but there comes a time when you have to think of what you could be doing with the money you are spending on expensive livery - like a holiday in Florida that I want to have this year for the kids - compare that to £120 DIY at a previous yard and its kind hard to not want to go back to that


----------



## Vindaloo (16 February 2012)

Approx £100 per month for full livery including shoeing.  I literally could turn up and have my horse ready at the mounting block if I was so inclined.

Downside is living so damn far away....


----------



## BeckyMason97 (16 February 2012)

Mine is around about £160 per week for four stables.

Auto drinkers
Rubber Matting
Quiet paddocks
Outdoor School
Tack room shared with one other person
Free turnout
Free rug changes
Free morning feeds
Miles and miles of quiet hacking
Field to gallop in during the summer
Washbox
Haylage
Shavings
Free lessons/help

Sounds a lot but it was costing £110 per week on my last yard just for two with half of what I get now!


----------



## muddygreymare (17 February 2012)

I have one horse on DIY livery and I pay £31 per week  
This is for:
Large stable
Use of floodlit school
All year turnout
Small field groups of 2-3 horses
Haylage
Running water
Good quality grazing
Good hacking


----------



## applecart14 (17 February 2012)

approx £218-£225 per month DIY for fabby indoor barn style 45 horse yard, ad lib yard hay/haylage, indoor horse walker and washroom, big stables, 65m x 45m approx outdoor menage, small indoor lunging school, post and rail fencing and trailer parking, tea/coffee facilities, microwave, fridge freezer, and inside toilet and changing room in the West Midlands.  Does include one turn out or bring in weekdays, at other times this is chargeable as is application of boots on/off, and feet picked out/legs washed.  Friend turns out everyday so we get free bring in, and we share weekends when its not free at all.  You can have individual electric fence paddocks, on a kind of help yourself basis. I am lucky enough to have a post and rail paddock for my horse as he goes through electric.


----------



## T's mum (17 February 2012)

£61 a week for assisted DIY with as much hay and straw as we want
large floodlit outdoor 
floodlit indoor school
competitions and clincs on site
jumping field in summer
super turnout fields well maintained
choice of individual or herd turnout
great hacking on site
very friendly
shavings to buy on site
staff never forget anything and always help out if you're stuck
free lorry parking
24/7 turnout in summer
Adults only
can use any instructor or farrier
No silly rules, as long as you're sensible - which we all are!

Best yard I've ever been on


----------



## skint1 (17 February 2012)

Got 2 horses on 2 yards, one a mid sized diy livery yard, one a farm yard

Farm yard
£60 per month for use of stable and fields all year round grazing 
Must buy in your own hay and straw
None of the troughs in the fields work anymore so you need to bring water from the stable
Place is kind of falling apart but we do what we can to make it clean and safe for the horses
Hacking not great due to ever encroaching housing estate
but the grazing is magnificent, the stables large and airy with plenty of storage space 
and there is no one else there but us and our friend!  

DIY Stable
£120 per month
stable and field with all year round turnout, grazing is ok, better than many yards of this type I have seen. 
School with all weather surface
XC and sj fields in spring/summer
miles of off road hacking and access to Ridgeway
good quality haylage and straw provided between Nov-May 
repairs/muck heaps managed by yard, very nice indeed


----------



## PonyRiders (18 February 2012)

I pay £19 per week for DIY livery on a small yard (8 horses), very private (only 2 other liverys), and noone interfering!
I get included;
stable
2 paddocks ( I can do with them what I want, can switch when I want or split them up)
feed room/tack room
water
electric
trailor parking
huge hay barn
30x30 outdoor school- with very poor drainage


At my old yard I paid £25 per week. Bigger yard (20 stables)
I got included;
Stable
3 paddocks to swich between
35x65 outdoor school with 5 jumps
60 acres if open fields to ride in
feed room
shared tack room
shared rug room
wash box
horse walker (extra £5 if I used it more than 3 times a week)
trailor parking
morning & evening hay/feed put in (aslong as I left it ready)


----------



## ebonyallen (18 February 2012)

£15 a week, stable, all year turnout, rug room,tack room, large hay barn,ind.store rooms,sand school. We buy our straw for £1 50 bale, and buy in bulk our own hay. Been here for 27 years so a bit spoilt really.


----------



## d4nny (19 February 2012)

I was paying £160 pm (which has gone up to £180pm)in Shepperton for:
a stable
grazing with one other horse (they don't go out in very bad weather)
school with flood lights
tack room/storage for hay and feed
We need to get in our own hay/bedding/feed, maintain our own fields (fencing, poo picking, ragworting etc. YO harrows the field)
Very limited hacking (We're on a busy road)

The plus side is I live 5 minutes away, the downsides-poor grazing


----------



## MoodleCob (19 February 2012)

I pay £65 p/w for full livery, for this my mare gets daily turn out in a field of 7 mares/geldings. Haylage, 1 hard feed a day, straw bedding. No fancy bits like automatic drinkers, rubber matting, heating, etc! There are tea/coffee making facilities but no kitchen area, changing area, no rug room or tack room. We have a small field to school in but it can be very muddy and is quite uneven. There is a larger field to hack around in as there is very little off road hacking. It is a small yard with 2 other liveries who pay £40 p/w for DIY which includes straw and haylage, sometimes the YM will bring in for them.


----------



## padderpaws (19 February 2012)

OK if you can believe it I pay.  £9.00 a day = stable, turn out ( summer only) hayledge, straw.  We have no menage.  

Anything else is extra. Turn out/ bring in and that is only Mon-Fri.  No extras at weekend.


----------



## padderpaws (19 February 2012)

Forgot to mention that it was DIY.


----------



## NooNoo59 (4 March 2012)

sounds very reasonable to me, pay £35 for stable, school, ind turnout summer and winter, tea room, toilet, lorry parking, hay/straw/feed on site, excellent helpful knowledgable owners, personal storage area, and locked tack room, great hacking, cross country field - been on lots of yards and this is the best by far! Oh and most of the other liveries are good fun and easy to get on with.


----------



## Rebecca1988 (1 April 2012)

I pay £121 per month and that is for;

12x12 brick stable
Tackroom 
feed room & hay barn 
Tea room & toilets 
indoor school with lights 
fab hacking 
parking for lorry
summer & winter paddocks 
only 9 stables in the block with owners living on site
have to buy hay seperate which is £5 a bale


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 April 2012)

£120 for box, indoor and outdoor school, 24/7 turnout if wanted. Hot and cold water, tea room, fridge, loo. Owner on site and he does own hay/straw.


----------



## Littlelegs (1 April 2012)

£10 each a week. Includes:
- year round grazing
- stable
- paved yard/ tie up area.
- running water & electric
- no lockable tackroom but plenty of indoor storage space.
- toilet
- haybarn
- hay produced on site at £3 a bale, straw at £2.
- no school but enough land to ride in fields for most of the year.
- small fat paddock.
- lovely (non horsey) owners who live on site
- buildings/fence etc all well maintained, not a ramshackle place like you'd expect at that price.


----------



## horseluver4eva (2 April 2012)

the place im at now~ £25  per week includes: stable, grazing, use of jumping arena and use of schooling arena. £10 extra for hay. £1 for help filling up haynets or water and turning them out. £5 for mucking out.
where im going~£16 per week grazing, stabling and use of arena


----------



## Connie707 (2 April 2012)

In the hampshire area full livery can be £550, but that does include everything! Part livery is usually around £300+ I have found, but most places have very good facilities.


----------



## melandjazz (2 April 2012)

I pay £20 per week, and that includes:

Field
Stable
Tack/feed room
Water and eletricity 
Use of round pen
Owner lives on site along with 2 of the other liverys ( they have 2 flats they rent out )
Have to buy our own bedding and hay ( although hay is made on site)

Only downside is we have a school but it needs alot of work to be usable.


----------



## madalicedj (3 April 2012)

£425 5 day part livery everything apart frm ridden work covered really but desperatly seeking someone to take my baby on loan as im expecting and cant keep up costs. Im south in surrey peeps.


----------



## fidleyspromise (3 April 2012)

£140 per calendar month = for 2 ponies. = £20 a month for stable (this is optional) and livery should be £70 per horse, but because I have 2, it's £60 per horse).

Ponies have own paddock - rotated so they have grass (or no grass depending on ponies needs).
Hay is excluded BUT when needed, YO puts it in field for me. - £25 per bale.
One stable per month.
use of large outdoor arena with floodlights.
Competitions most weekends onsite.
Reasonable sized Cubby Hole for storage. (one per pony).
fab hacking.
electric/water (water is strategically placed so all I need to do is take hose to water buckets and fill every 2nd day).
use of Show Jumps/ XC course.
Toilet
Owner onsite. - very helpful YO.
trailer parking free
space for feed


----------



## bugaboo (4 April 2012)

our yard we pay £30 a week and we have large stables,private tack room,plenty of grazing and choose how we have horses turned out also haylege in the field provided by YO when it runs out,2 arenas 1 flat 1 jumping,2 large fields we can use the edges of to gallop,all our hay and bedding is included in price and we can have as much as we want.


----------



## Stace (7 April 2012)

Hi

Based in the West Midlands, I pay £30.00 per week and this doesn't include feed and bedding but includes the following

12 x 12 Stable
Running water and electricty
Free use of an indoor and outdoor school with lights.
Field to ride in with a full set of show jumps.
Fantastic hacking
Yard owner lives on site and is a qualified intructor and is extremely helpful.
If use an outside instructor a charge o £5 is paid for use of the school.
Have small paddocks or can go out in a herd.
Purchase all feed and bedding fro YO at a very good price.
Horses turned out all year round
Horses fed their breakfast every morning
Facilities to park lorry or trailer at a small charge
Can have full livery or horse turned out your choice and to what extra services you require
First class service recieved


----------



## Gusbear (7 April 2012)

I'm soooooo jealous.  I pay £585 PCM for part livery in Surrey.  It was the least expensive I could find within a 30 mins drive from SW London.
It includes a very large stable, two hard feeds per day (feed supplied by YO), unlimited hay/haylage, turn out am, bring in pm, rug change, bedding (extra shavings, i.e. my boy needs it as pees for Britain) and feet pick out.
We have two outdoor floodlit arenas, cross country course and sj paddock, horse wash, alarmed tack room, separate feed rooms for grass, DIY and part liveries, tea room with fridge, lockers and toilet and alfresco coffee, smoko area, sick paddocks.
Dogs, kids, friends and sundry allowed and smoking OK (in set areas only)
Free trailer parking.
Numerous bridle paths accessed straight from gate on property, plus next to Downs for miles of gallops and about 6 commons within 10 min hack and fabulous Pony Club opposite with xc course that can be used when needed. Little road work required, if any to access all of the above.
Owner (very chiled out and very happy and helpful) lives on site.


----------



## OliveBuffy1129 (9 April 2012)

£28.50 a week per horse


That includes

a outdoor manegewith a rubbish surface where you can feel the concrete(it used to be a tennis court) with flood lights


a indoor manege with lights but rubbish deep surface

1 field with our own fencing 

great hacking


1 american barn stable


toilet

tack and feed room

space to store hay

someone living onsight


----------

